# Candice Swanepoel - walks the runway at Forum show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/15 at Candido Portinari park in Sao Paulo - April 3, 2014



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2014)

​


----------



## frydo (5 Apr. 2014)

danke dir für die bilder.


----------



## Q (7 Apr. 2014)

ihre beste "Waffe" kommt gar nicht so richtig zur Geltung...  Aber auch ohne den legendären Hüftschwung sehenswert. :thx:


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2014)

Tolle Pics der reizenden Candice :thx: dir


----------



## play (9 Apr. 2014)

thank you...


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

thanks very much for the great pics


----------

